# New TTOC Member



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

Just thought i would introduce myself as am a new member to the forums.

I will be collecting my TT this weekend (see picture below)

Im sure i will soon be asking for help and advice with all things TT related.










Lets hope i have done the right thing in buying this beauty!

Cheers,

Citrix20


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought i would introduce myself as am a new member to the forums.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum and, yes, you have done the right thing 

....but you also *need* to join the TTOC (click my sig pic) The TTOC and the TT Forum are two separate organisations :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  as NaughTTy says next step is to join the TTOC


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome, what area are you from?


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im from Hertfordshire.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

citrix20 said:


> Im from Hertfordshire.


Thanks, you are stll welcome anyway


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe we'll get you along to one of the local meets - One up near Cambridge on the A10 and mine near Amersham, Bucks. Have a look at Events and see if anything takes yer fancy :wink:


----------

